# My F3



## ownedbybiggs (Jul 8, 2008)




----------



## Gordon Gekko (Jan 24, 2008)

I have the same bike, a 2007 Felt F3. I am using DA pedals. Otherwise, stock. 

Question: Are you using the stock saddle or have you swapped it already? The stock saddle is not comfortable, IMO.


----------



## ownedbybiggs (Jul 8, 2008)

No stock saddle for me, I went to LBS and had myself sized for a Bontrager saddle...much better


----------

